# Mas sobre Grsecurety en las gentoo-sources

## ZaYer

Hara unos dias que decidi probar las gentoo-sources del kernel en lugar de las xfs-sources, y cual fue mi sorpresa al descubrir que tenian unas cuantas nuevas opciones bastante interesantes. Lo malo es que no he encontrado por esta web ningun documento que te explique ampliamente cada una, y me gustaria si alguien me podria decir o bien donde encontrarlo, o bien explicarmelo, prefiriendo siempre la primera opcion, por supuesto  :Razz: .

Nada mas que decir, muchas gracias y arriba gentoo!

----------

